# Chat Board "Nursery" - post pics of foals born with help from this board



## targetsmom (May 20, 2012)

Was just thinking that we should have a pinned post on this sub-forum for all the foals born here so all the "aunties" will have a single place to check the ones they helped come into the world.

We were three for three this year after 2 for 8 over 5 YEARS before this, so can't thank the watchers enough.

Our three:

Bunny, silver bay tobiano filly (will go gray) born 4/8 (Easter) 7.5" cannon. Vet helped on this one as it was another dystocia, but a happy ending.







Clyde, bay pinto colt born 4/18, 8.5 " cannon bone and Snappy, bay filly born 4/26, 6 75" cannon bone.

Clyde's dam never laid down flat to set the alarm off and Snappy's dam gave NO warning signs at all except stood in the corner, dropped and went into labor.






THANK YOU ALL!


----------



## Wings (May 20, 2012)

My three beautiful babies from last season.

Marlanoc SP And Still I Rise

Buckskin filly




Marlanoc SP Over The Moon

Bay colt




Marlanoc Stormin' In Style

Bay minimal splash pintaloosa colt




Thanks to the crew for keeping me sane



Well, sane-ish!


----------



## MeganH (May 20, 2012)

HMH Montanas Southern Belle aka "Tinkerbelle" is a bay pintaloosa filly born 4/10/12
















MANY THANKS to all the aunties for all the help, support and love through Laney's pregnancy and foaling. I would have been lost without you all


----------



## cassie (May 20, 2012)

great idea mary



I hope everyone posts their babies up on here.

My little man from last season.

Kingston Park Fair Warrior. Dark Bay colt born 6/10/2011


----------



## a mini dream come true (May 20, 2012)

I love the idea and I can't thank all the Aunties enough for all the love support and help. This is my first season to be on here and everyone has made me feel more than welcome and wanted. Thank you

Here is "Cloud Walker's First Edition" aka Eddy Born 5-04-2012 7.5" cannon bone






Then we have "Cloud Walker's Whispering Wind Dixie" aka Dixie 7" cannon bone






Along with her new favorite buddy Dalton age 3 1/2


----------



## Mima Acres (May 21, 2012)

Smokey was born at 4:30am on 5/5/2012

Thank you to everyone who helped "watch" Blondie via photos




















I love seeing pictures of the adorable foals!


----------



## lilysmom (May 21, 2012)

Okay so Heres my 1 and only foal. You guys were awesome and such a big help to a newbie! Lily my maiden mare foaled on Mother's Day 5/13/2012 to Harmony a palimino pinto filly! Thanks for all that you all do!!!!


----------



## Equuisize (May 21, 2012)

Love this page!!

Perfect spot for silly me who didn't breed anyone for this season.

What wassss I thinking?


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 22, 2012)

In progress of fixing my posts on here so the pictures show up, including updated pics on some, apparently the pics I had posted were moved or deleted so disappeared. So not sure which foals were actually watched on cam but all were chatted about so am going to post them all. 

First is "Prince", he is a bay pinto with lots of pawprints, dam is LBFs Gorgeous and sire is Arions Destinys Magic Trick, should mature under 30" and is A/R eligible.


Next is "Reba", she is a sorrel appy filly that clipped out to have lots of pretty spots on her hips! Dam is Cherokee Rose Miss Never Miss and sire is Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo. A/R eligible and R futurity nominated


Then we have "Eddy", born silver bay with a blanket and clipped off silver w/ a blanket and spots on his head and neck, so hopefully he will get his red back in his body a bit but who knows! Dam is Kaycee Babs and sire is Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo. A/R eligible and R futurity nominated


"Baby Boo" I know was born on cam, he gave a lot of watchers a lot of worry as he was a very tight fit for his maiden dam! He is the most adorable buckskin pinto colt with two ice blue eyes! Dam is Maple Hollows Phlash of Fireworks and sire is Arions Destinys Magic Trick. A/R eligible and R futurity nominated.

"Maestro" is a bay appy colt that was born in the middle of the night on one of the coldest nights as well but he has grown into a gorgeous colt and getting lots of white hairs on his face and starting mottling. Dam is Mars Rosebud and sire is Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo. A/R eligible and R Futurity nominated.


"Mira" is my miracle filly! Her dam was one of my injured horses when we were hit by a storm last summer and had her hind tendon severed. She had surgery to put it back together and has to wear a special shoe now. It was amazing through all her stress that she still stayed in foal and presented me with this adorable girl! Update her mommy is finally doing well without a shoe and is back in the pasture and much happier, not a happy stall horse!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 22, 2012)

And continued:

"Lil Echo" is so tiny and correct, he is one of my favorites! Dam is Arions Maple Hollows Destiny and sire is COH Echo Express. A/R eligible and R futurity nominated


"Magic Woman" is super cute and keeps getting better and better. Need to get new pictures taken of her! Dam is Ramakers Hallies Angel and sire is Arions Destinys Magic Trick. A/R eligible and R futurity nominated


"Faith" is an adorable little bay appy filly with tons of mottling and striped hooves. Dam is Maple Hollows Bodacious Babe and sire is COH Echo Express. LOVE this filly! A/R eligible and R Futurity nominated


"Dreamer" is a nice leggy B filly that is a sorrel appy, she was sold recently with her dam and before she left had tons of mottling developing! Dam is Blue Diamond Dream Catcher JS and sire is Arions Magnium PI.


"Rebel" is a cute lil guy that is black with appy characteristics. Dam is Timberviews Buttons and Bows and sire is Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo. A/R eligible and R futurity nominated.


"Grey Lady" This little filly is a buckskin that will grey. She is a gorgeous and refined filly that I really need to get updated pictures of LOL! Dam is Lucky Four Blue Chip Electra and sire is Arions Destinys Magic Trick. A/R elibible and R Futurity nominated.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 22, 2012)

And continued again:

This gorgeous black colt should develop appy later on. His dam is BPF The Devine Brewer Majors Miss Em and his sire is Iles Smokin Aces. A/R Eligible


"Uno" is a pretty special colt to me, he is my first foal by my show stallion and I am thrilled with him! Red dun appy with mottling and white hairs on his hips! Dam is Lakeviews Diamond Gal and sire is Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic! A/R eligible and R futurity nominated.


This leggy buckskin colt is very refined and showy. He is a taller colt that we are used to but definitely has that shetland look that so many people seem to like! Dam is Little Kings Frosty Fawn and sire is Little Kings Buckweiser. A/R eligible.


"Kmart" is a stunning palomino colt that is another of my favorites! Dam is Maple Hollows Midnite Surprise (Walmart) and sire is Arions Destinys Magic Trick. A/R eligible and R Futurity nominated.


Wow this colt was a surprise, tons of color and refinement in a nice small package! Buckskin pinto that I can not seem to get a good picture of...ugh....he is so stunning in person that I cant get a picture to do him any justice! Dam is Rojan Farms Sweet Supreme Spring and sire is Arions Destinys Magic Trick. A/R eligible and R futurity nominated.


This little filly is a silver bay pinto that is very refined and has nice movement. Dam is Kaycee Strawberry Wine and sire is Arions Destinys Magic Trick. A/R eligible and R futurity nominated.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 22, 2012)

Last time I have to continue...for now



:

"Mr Twist" was another colt that gave a lot of people (me included) a good scare watching online! My mom had a heck of a time delivering this handsome boy as he wasnt quite in position but she did get him corrected and delivered and he is definitely worth it as he is just a gorgeous boy! Dam is Raygold Ramaker Sabrinia and sire is Arions Destinys Magic Trick. A/R eligible and R futurity nominated.


And the last for now is a black/bay? pinto filly that will grey. Her dam is Lakeview Farm Chloe and her sire is JCs Diminutive (ASPC/AMHR). Very nice filly that is very refined and correct. Should show really well. R eligible. Sadly I lost her dam at only a month old so sold her to a nice new family to raise her. 

"London" is another gorgeous filly that is sired by our stallion but owned by a friend, I have permission to post. Buckskin filly sired by Maple Hollows Blue Chip Echo and out of Triggers Nancy VB


----------



## eagles ring farm (May 27, 2012)

Hey everyone thank you so much for the help and company during our marestare

here are a few pictures of our Perlino filly (with a little nose sunburn



which is better now)

Xena (RF Bars Warrior Princess X Bow (Triple K boogies Bow Tie) at about 2 weeks old

*Eagles Ring Bows Fine Chynna- *born 5/6/12- she is our only foal expected this season

and we couldn't be more thrilled with her


----------



## All Decked Out Mini Farm (Jun 26, 2012)

My 2012 Maximum splash/sabino overo colt. He is out of my sorrel frame sabino overo mare who is Van Lo bred, and out of a black splash overo LWO- who is Buckaroo bred. Very nice colt, and boy can he MOVE! He is such a stunner. He is in his new home now, where he went with another colt around his age. He is having a blast I am sure.



He actually was born with palomino overo markings, and then it later faded away, now he is solid white. But he does have black skin where the color was, so maybe once they owners shave him his color will be there, I dont know though. Mom is 37" AMHR and dad is 32" AMHA/AMHR, but he will remain AMHR registered, and will mature around 35-36".


----------



## weerunner (Jul 4, 2012)

Here are my 6 babies from this year, 4 born in March and one in June and one in July.






Hat Trick - has been gelded and sold






Terre - still here






Blossom - sold






Prince Charming - sold






Echo - sold






Kato - keeping him.

Foaling season is over for me and I've been truely blessed to have 6 out of 6 foals arrive safely and healthy thanks to watchful eyes of the aunties. Many times I got to sleep knowing careful eyes were on my girls while I rested. God bless you all!!


----------



## cassie (Jul 24, 2012)

weerunner said:


> Here are my 6 babies from this year, 4 born in March and one in June and one in July.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


awww no problem at all Amanda! we absoloutly loved watching your beautiful girls! and what gorgeous foals you have had



I love all your new babies! stunning!


----------



## targetsmom (Aug 24, 2012)

Posting this for Parmela of Star Ridge Acres, with her comment (and permission) "I feel like I can never repay all the “ladies” for the help and reassurance they gave me when Raven was foaling. This is Star Ridge Raven’s Velvet Beauty. Born 3/24/12 7:15 CST. "


----------



## bellah32 (Aug 30, 2012)

Thank you everyone who gave their advice whilst I was waiting for this filly's arrival you guys were so helpful it was great.. Such a great forum and people no one saying nasty things but everyone being of help with anything I asked. Luckily we had a quick and breeze free delivery and mum and foal are doing terrific.


----------



## Jade10 (Nov 2, 2012)

I just realised i forgot to post in this lol Heres Koora born on the 25/10/12




And thanks to everyone for sharing all of your wonderful knowledge with me


----------



## andrea loves minis (Nov 3, 2012)

Many thanks to all the aunties for all the great advice!! Here is Mystic, my first baby!!


----------



## Wings (Nov 19, 2012)

The Marlanoc 2012 Foal Line Up!

Marlanoc TB Work of Art/ Picasso




Marlanoc TB Might of Mjolnir/ Thor




Marlanoc TB Lokasenna/ Loki




Marlanoc TB Waltzing Matilda/ Tilly




Marlanoc SP The Phantom/ Red


----------



## Eagle (Feb 1, 2013)

Here are my two babies from 2012.

Merlin was born on the 16th May, luckily his mare was induced and my vet was present as he was a dummy foal. After lots (and lots) of TLC and plenty of encouragement from the "Aunties" here we managed to sort him out.

At 2 days old







At 6 days old




At the chewing stage!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 1, 2013)

Then on the 6th of June (Matteo's B'day) Arthur was born and yet again his mum Odette did it all alone with no warning signs.






At 10 days old




The boys together




A KISSY FOR THE AUNTIES


----------



## countrymini (Feb 2, 2013)

Renee, both your babies are adorable. Sorry to be so uneducated but what is a dummy foal?


----------



## Eagle (Feb 3, 2013)

No problem this thread is here to help and educate. Foals suffering from this syndrome behave abnormally for a number of reasons. One of the most common is lack of oxygen due to the premature rupturing of the umbilical cord (red bag) but it can also be due to to dystocia, septicemia or low glucose levels.

A Dummy Foal with mild symptoms will lack the foal sucking response and may be disorientated and irritable. It may wander aimlessly around the stall, not appearing to know where it is or what it should be doing.

One with more severe symptoms which is what my foal had is that they may have seizures or even become comatose which believe me was very frightening. In either case, treatment should be stated immediately. Waiting and expecting it to improve without treatment will probably result in the loss of the foal.

Many Dummy Foals will return to normal within a few days of treatment which usually includes giving the foal glucose, oxygen and oral or intravenous nutrition ie. milking mum and feeding the foal.

As you can see with my little man he turned out just fine after just 4 days of constant help with feeding and keeping him warm. The only down side is that he is a little over confident with people as we bonded so much in his first days. I tried to keep to as little contact as possible but it is hard when you are feeding them and lets face it they are just soooo cute, his mum seemed to understand and was totally fine about me milking her to feed her baby.

I hope that helps.

Renee


----------



## AnnaC (Feb 3, 2013)

Oh Renee, I remember so well how we all crossed our fingers and held our breaths for Britt as she got closer to foaling and then when little Merlin was safely delivered, there followed the long and exhausting hours and days (and our prayers) as you fought to keep him going and to get him to survive, both for his sake and that of Britt's. You were amazing and the fact that Britt, at last, had a baby to love was entirely down to your efforts.

Thank you for posting the pictures of Merlin and Arthur, great to see them again and you managed to include little Alby and sweet Izzy too - brilliant!


----------



## Eagle (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks Anna, I am waiting for some new pics of him to arrive as I haven't seen him since June



Don't worry I will post them as soon as they arrive.


----------



## countrymini (Feb 3, 2013)

Thanks for the info. Glad it all turned out well for you and the little man.


----------



## Never2Mini (Feb 8, 2013)

OH MY ! What pretty little babies !


----------



## Gone_Riding (Feb 13, 2013)

All the beautiful babies!!! I'm GOING TO DIE!!! They are so adorable!!!


----------



## cassie (Feb 18, 2013)

I almost forgot to put up piccies of the foal that was born at my place last year... naughty Cassie!

here is Hudson...

1 day old so little and cute! 


1 month old loves his legs! 


and 3 months old, getting to be a big man at his temporary home in Canberra!


----------



## K Sera (Mar 4, 2013)

Introducing LT RockIts Afternoon Delite "Dee Dee"

March 1, 2013 Silver Bay Overo Filly

Lucky Four Rebels Rainbows N Roses (Sids Rebel Daughter) X LT Awesomes Mister RockIt Man (CC Call Me Awesome Son)


----------



## Eagle (Mar 4, 2013)

Dee Dee is adorable and it looks like Rosey is in love


----------



## Small_Stars (Mar 7, 2013)

Thank you to all that helped and gave advice as we counted down to the birth of our little stud colt. I so appreciate all your support and help!





So, at less than 24 hours old, born March 5th somewhere around 9pm.



: Lionheart's Dreamy Blue Valentine

Sire: First Knights Dare To Dream

Dam: Longman's Ranger Blue Ripley


----------



## Eagle (Mar 7, 2013)

I am not a red fan either but when they are THAT gorgeous colour doesn't matter. If you want though just ship him over here to Italy and I will hide him



Oh and you best ship mum too


----------



## weerunner (Mar 20, 2013)

I guess I'd better post my first little guy born this year on Mar. 11 at 8am. Mom finished breakfast and dropped immediately to foal. I just about missed it, but nope I caught her pushing on cam and ran out to videotape it all. By his cannon bone measurements he is gonna be a little guy (about 32 inches tall).


----------



## SugaryCharm (Mar 27, 2013)

Wow Amanda with a quick glance at his color I thought I must have already posted to this thread with my filly until I noticed his star! My mare and yours must have conspired to be sneaky; my mare did nearly the same thing as yours. When I left her she was quietly hoovering her dinner but when I checked on her 45 min later her dinner was all gone and baby was partway out!





Here's Willow and proud mama Charm


----------



## Connie P (Mar 28, 2013)

Awww ~ Love, Love, Love all the baby pics! Very enjoyable thread!


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 1, 2013)

Here's MMM Designs Roll Of The Dice, barn name Dice, born on March 25 at a whopping 354 days gestation. He is a silver(smokey?) black pinto with two crystal blue eyes.

Dam is 30" and sire is 30 1/2". His cannon length is 8 3/4", making his maturity height between 32-34".

First pic morning after he was born and second pic is when he is 5 days old.


----------



## Never2Mini (Apr 2, 2013)

So many cute Babies !! Love seeing them all !


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 2, 2013)

Boy, he's tall!


----------



## SummerTime (Apr 3, 2013)

Hey Diane!! Sorry it took me a minute to get these here! Here you go!

Here is Smokey! Born on April 1,2013 at 11:20 am. Looks to be some type of Silver Something! Only time will tell!It was a text book foaling and was there to help deliver!

Thanks Aunties for all your help and support! He was well worth the stress, no sleep, and sickness! LOL


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 4, 2013)

Awe these little foals are all just so amazing.


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 4, 2013)

Oh what would we have done without the help and encouragement from this site. i have learned so much in a very short time. Thank you all. It has been of a great help to see so many pictures of the mares that were due and so close to foaling. It helped to have comments on the pictures we posted otherwise.. I would have been so lost knowing the approximate time our mare was to foal. Here is our first and only foal.. Jewel's filly, Jasper, born April 1, 2013. This is her 4th foaling I believe .. that is .. if Jewel is who we think she is as the registered Rowdy's Jupiter Mist.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 4, 2013)

Rowdy's Jupiter Mist or not, she produces beautiful babies




Thank you for your kind words, it means a lot to us to know we have made a difference. We love what we do here on LB and we hope you will stick around as the more the merrier


----------



## atotton (Apr 4, 2013)

Ditto to what Renee said.


----------



## jaymie124 (Apr 5, 2013)

On 4-4-13 my mare Kota ( salt hawks whisperer lakota) AMHR bred to vermileya farms Atlantis also AMHR had a little colt. About 18" tall.



I am in love with his imperfect socks... I'm a sucker haha he is currently nicknamed Dash and is yet to find his registered name!


----------



## cassie (Apr 8, 2013)

he is too cute! love his little socks, and what a dainty fluffy little guy



just want to snuggle him!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 8, 2013)

here are our babies that were born on cam so far 

Sorrel filly out of Little Kings Electric Lady and by Little Kings Madams Mr Bay










Bay appy colt out of Timberviews Buttons and Bows and by COH Echo Express











Sorrel Snowcap filly out of Maple Hollows Bodacious Babe and by Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 9, 2013)

At 10:30 am we had a silver? dunskin filly and then at 11:30 am we had a buckskin colt.


----------



## misty'smom (Apr 9, 2013)

OMG so many BEAUTIFUL babies!!!!!!! When you stop to think about it nature is amazing.....these wonderful little mares give birth to these ever so cute foals that stand right up on their very wobbly cute long legs and that in itself is a true wonder!!!!!!! I for one feel that happy feeling that touches my heart with each picture/video of all your mares and foals, Thank you all for sharing your babies here!!!!!!! Isn't Spring Grand??????


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 11, 2013)

I just can't get over those gorgeous, precious foals! I could just hug and kiss them all over and over. Very beautiful babies everyone!


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 11, 2013)

Here is a picture of my new spotted filly from JayJay, She is a tiny little thing, healthy and frisky with straight legs and the little dished face I so love. Isn't she such a loud healthy looking thing...

oh wait.................

she is not here..I am STILL WAITING

LOLOL sorry couldn't help myself


----------



## rubyviewminis (Apr 12, 2013)

Hahahah. Its the stress and lack of sleep! I swear it is! You gave me a nice laugh! I don't feel like the lone stranger now.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 14, 2013)

Here are my 2 newest ones

Sorrel blanketed colt with one partial blue eye out of Mars Rosebud and sired by Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo
















Black with appy characteristics filly out of Hobbit Hills Shes All That and sired by Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo


----------



## Vansplic (Apr 23, 2013)

Glad to make your acquaintance!

Toyhorse Charms 2013 filly born 4/22/2013


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

O boy I am falling behind again! 

Born 4/18/13 Bay Appy Filly out of Monte Carlos Black Diamonds and sired by Maple Hollows Little Bit of Magic, making her a granddaughter of our other two stallions Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo and Arions Destinys Magic Trick!











Born 4/18/13 Bay Colt, no idea if he is appy yet or not LOL! Out of Jandts Wanna Pimples and sired by COH Echo Express











Born 4/20/13 Bay Tovero Colt with two blue eyes out of Freedom Hill Farms Fem Faytel and sired by La Vista Flamboyant Remark


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 24, 2013)

And my mom's two born yesterday, one was born about an hr before our cam was up but I will still include her LOL! 

Born 4/22/13 Sorrel filly out of Kaycee Strawberry Wine and sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick






Born 4/22/13 Perlino Pinto filly out of Lucky Four Blue Chip Electra and sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick


----------



## Gone_Riding (Apr 26, 2013)

Oh, how cute!


----------



## sparklingjewelacres (Apr 26, 2013)

OH my word! Beautiful little babies.


----------



## Eagle (Apr 26, 2013)

So many wonderful babies, congratulations Ladies.


----------



## crisco41 (Apr 28, 2013)

been a little busy..




but her eis my baby "Onyx" I couldnth ave done it...without you Aunties. She isn't just my baby and Jewels baby..but she's a nutty nursery baby as well! Thankyou all!!

a few minutes old




and today,,,,can't remember howmany days...5?


----------



## Eagle (Apr 28, 2013)

Nutty Nursery Baby



i love it!

They are just fantastic each and every one of them.


----------



## Magic Marker Minis (Apr 29, 2013)

Here is our last foal, a buckskin pinto filly(8" cannon). Her barn name is Dallas.


----------



## crisco41 (May 1, 2013)

love me some buckskin pinto! what a cutie pie! well done


----------



## cassie (May 7, 2013)

oooh congrats on your new stunning filly! I agree, love me a buckskin pinto also! too cute!


----------



## blazingstarranch (May 7, 2013)

Here are our babies so far-first is Velvet born 4/19, 8 inch cannons and jet black. Next is Lacey born 4/20, 7 inch cannons and a pretty buckskin. Then we have Jana, born two weeks early on 5/5 with 8 inch cannon bones and also black. All girls!


----------



## Liz k (May 7, 2013)

Ok so my turn...lol here is chief born 5/2 sorrel pinto..poss pintolossa...we will see


----------



## Eagle (May 7, 2013)

Someone needs to release the Filly Fairy!


----------



## Gone_Riding (May 8, 2013)

Eagle said:


> Someone needs to release the Filly Fairy!


She was busy at my house! I have a picture to prove it! I don't know why the bright light is in the picture... We were joking that it was an angel. It's the Filly Fairy and she brought me Chloe, a palomino filly!


----------



## Eagle (May 8, 2013)

I knew it was you that was hiding her.



that pic is perfect proof. Lol


----------



## targetsmom (May 8, 2013)

On Target Miniatures is proud to announce a black & white pinto filly born at noon on 5/1 to Toffee, and a ? and white pinto colt born 2 PM 5/3 to maiden mare Dancer. Will be color testing the colt to see if he is chestnut, bay, silver bay or silver dapple and if H/Z for tobiano. Canon bones are 8+" for filly and 7.5" for colt. We are thrilled with both!!! Filly is 2 days old and colt is 4 days old in photos.

ETA: color test results: colt (Jake) is silver bay and homozygous for tobiano and B/W filly (Luna) is also homozygous for tobiano!!!


----------



## crisco41 (May 8, 2013)

beautiful beautiful babies. That foal fairy has there stuff together this year!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 8, 2013)

O my goodness I am behind on my posts again! 

Sorrel Filly born 4/26 out of Kaycee Freckles Playgirl and sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick





















Sorrel Filly born 4/27 out of MSR Majestys California Dreamin and sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 8, 2013)

Black possibly appy filly born 5/1 out of Carrie A Snowflake and sired by Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo











Palomino colt born 5/2 out of Maple Hollows Blue Lite Special and sired by Arions Destinys Magic Trick


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (May 8, 2013)

Black appy filly born 5/7 out of Lakeviews Diamond Gal and sired by Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo.


----------



## rubyviewminis (May 9, 2013)

AWH! I just realized, I don't think I posted here to plaster more pictures of Skye all over lol. And really, she came with lots of help arriving April 21st. I love all the precious foals here.


----------



## happy appy (May 13, 2013)

Introducing Zeus! Born to Sugar and Jack!

The boys from my work bought him a baby toy!


----------



## Eagle (May 14, 2013)

OMG Tina, that is so cute



Thanks for sharing



Sending hugs


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 14, 2013)

They are both just darling....congratulations!!


----------



## amystours (May 15, 2013)

Cinnamon's filly:


----------



## Never2Mini (May 16, 2013)

Thanks Gals for all the info and tips.



Would have been much more a wreck without you ! Here is my first ever Mini foal !

Little Appy Filly Born May 11 at 9:00 pm. She was 22 inches at birth and 7.5 inch cannon bone.





Dam is Hello Dolly 29 inches, Sire is Iles Apache Appy Ace 33 inches.

Iles Dream A Lil Dream Of Me AKA Dreama







AH 1 down 1 more to go Miss Ida is due end of August.


----------



## little lady (May 16, 2013)

Everyone has such adorable lil ones! Getting my foal fix looking at all of them!


----------



## crisco41 (May 21, 2013)

never2mini I want her!!! they are all so cute...someday i will have an appy!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 29, 2013)

happy appy said:


> Introducing Zeus! Born to Sugar and Jack!
> 
> The boys from my work bought him a baby toy!


I just *love *these pictures! What a cute toy............not to mention your colt! Congrats!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 29, 2013)

I'm finally getting around to adding pictures of our three new fillies. The sire to all three is our appaloosa stallion, *Iles Smokin Aces*.

Here is the filly out of *Maple Hollows Perfect Echo*





Here is the filly out of *Derbytowns So Sorrel*




Here is the filly out of *PALS Katiebug Cuddles*





We are so pleased with all three girls!


----------



## LittleRibbie (May 29, 2013)

Pam my I come and stalk...oh I mean sit in your pasture...your babies are soooo colorful!!

I had to edit...just saw they are ALL fillies.......even better!


----------



## palsminihorses (May 29, 2013)

Yes, Heidi, please come and sit with me in the pasture! LOL When I first turn them out for the day, it's hard to get anything done around here! LOL

Thanks Diane! I keep thinking I'd like to sell Smokey and get a smaller snowcap stallion..........but then I keep looking at these girls! LOL


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jan 31, 2014)

I just looked through all the pages of beatiful babies and realized I never put our 2013 babies here...hope it's not breaking the rules to be soooo late ..lol

Thank you for all your help ...now it's almost time for another round for 2014

Buzz X Lotus

Eagles Ring Billy Bigelow by Buzz-Palomino colt






Buzz X Spice

Eagles Ring Twilight by Buzz-Perlino filly






Bow X Coco

Eagles Ring Bows Mr Jangles-bay colt


----------



## MountainWoman (Feb 1, 2014)

I never did this either but thanks to all the help I received on this board from the many nannies, I welcomed three healthy fillies.

Suzette in April




Kate in June




And Angel in October




Thanks again for all your help and wow, what a group of beautiful foals we have on this thread. Can't wait to see this year's babies. Very exciting.


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 20, 2014)

All these foals are gorgeous!!


----------



## MissysMum (Feb 21, 2014)

Castle Rock Miniatures said:


> We're very proud of each and every one of them, and the small role we get to play getting them safely to the ground.
> 
> We can't wait to have you post your new little one when it arrives!


I can't wait to post them. I'm so excited!!


----------



## Mousie96 (Mar 6, 2014)

This little girl was born on March 4th, 2014. The awesome ladies have been helping me along with Penny (the momma) for 10 months!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 8, 2014)

Our first foal of 2014 is this little bay filly with a 6" cannon bone. Out of LBFs Gorgeous and by COH Echo Express. Born 3/4/14 at 302 days


----------



## JAX (Mar 15, 2014)

What a little cutie!! I sure do love those bays!!!!


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Mar 23, 2014)

Better late than never, I keep forgetting to post in these groups! Here is my black appy filly born 3/17/14 out of Maple Hollows Bodacious Babe and by Bissel Mounds Monte Carlo


----------



## eagles ring farm (Mar 23, 2014)

gorgeous babies everyone I'll post mine soon I hope


----------



## bunni1900 (Apr 18, 2014)

Our first and only foal for this year arrived 4/8/14 and here she is!

Double Treble Little Cinderella


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 19, 2014)

OMG, I'm so loving these babies. I wish foaling season never ended. Just so excited for everyone. Here's my new baby born with the help of the Aunties measuring at a whopping 15" and very grateful to have her.


----------



## MountainWoman (Apr 27, 2014)

Thank you Diane. Growing like a tiny weed thankfully. Love seeing the foal photos.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Apr 28, 2014)

Hmm...so I have been bad and am way behind on foal pics in this group so here they are! 5 more fillies and 5 colts.


----------



## crisco41 (Jun 7, 2014)

"stormy nights silver lining" or soomething like that. Out of amhr small silver black driving mare Misty and by Villas after the storm 2 X reserve national champion. She is everything I had my order in for! Opinions on her legs appreciated. She was born 
night before last


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 21, 2014)

Baby Starlight June 19 filly


----------



## Tab (Jun 22, 2014)

This is Guy at 1.5 weeks. ALL boy! He is a joy. He will mature under 34". Ni hurt her leg and sliced her heel bulb/coronet band, so it's been a little crazy here. We've had visitors galore to come see Guy. Also included a picture of his full brother Romeo this year at 4.


----------



## miniaturehorselover (Jun 23, 2014)

Ruby


----------

